# mud ***** tires



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

anybody running these or know if they are any good


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

My uncle has been running them on his 800 popo for a few years now....they do pretty good in the mud and the **** things wear like iron, no real visible wear.

Scott


----------

